# Joining and need advice



## Panzer (Mar 20, 2016)

Not sure if this is where my post should go, if not I'm sorry. About myself I'm 22 years old married with a little one, currently attending college for criminal justice.  As of now I'm in the process of enlisting 11x, but I haven't made my mind up Guard or Active. Always wanted to be in the infantry following in my dad's footsteps, who was in the infantry in Vietnam 9ID/ 1stID. 

The Guard unit here in Oklahoma is the 179th and I've heard some good and bad things about them, however I'm sure there is good and bad in every unit.

Guard unit 4 hours away is the Texas 36thID I believe the only airborne unit in the Guard. Would yall consider making this drive for a unit like this? If they are in fact a more high speed unit and send them to more schools than the Oklahlma Guard I wouldn't mind the drive for drills. 

This leaves active, I was told I could get airborne in my contract and have a 80% chance of going to Fort Bragg NC with the 82nd. However I could also be stationed in Alaska. But with down time, and a 3 year contract I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to get a deployment in. 


So you all know a lot more than me and I'm asking in the situation we are in 2016, what would you do Guard or Active Infantry? Money isn't really a big issue for me right now, wife and myself have really good jobs. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 20, 2016)

Panzer said:


> Not sure if this is where my post should go, if not I'm sorry. About myself I'm 22 years old married with a little one, currently attending college for criminal justice.  As of now I'm in the process of enlisting 11x, but I haven't made my mind up Guard or Active. Always wanted to be in the infantry following in my dad's footsteps, who was in the infantry in Vietnam 9ID/ 1stID.
> 
> The Guard unit here in Oklahoma is the 179th and I've heard some good and bad things about them, however I'm sure there is good and bad in every unit.
> 
> ...


I flew from new Orleans to Detroit so I could be on jump status.
You do realize that you drill pay might not cover expenses for the first few years? and the Airborne Companies are highly competitive.
Other than following your father, what attracts you to the infantry?


----------



## Jael (Mar 20, 2016)

If you both have really good jobs, the Guard sounds like a great way to go. You know exactly what unit you will be with and where your home station will be. I am partial to Texas as my wife was Texas Guard and she had a lot of great things to say about it. Being active will uproot you both from your current jobs and move you to where the Army needs you to go, that's just life in the military. Their are pros and cons to both and your first thought should be about the child, family and what works best for them. After you figure that out and you have a proper plan, call each unit/recruiter and ask them specifics. I say the Guard is the way to go for your situation.


----------



## Avenger hammer (Mar 20, 2016)

Panzer,

I'll try to answer some of your questions. My self, like others on the site have been active duty and then guard/reserves so this is a really good place to put your post. I'll tell you first that I am in the NY Army National Guard as an 11C, and we have some guys who live in Boston, NYC and even Virginia. They like the unit/leadership/training and bonds they have made so much that they travel pretty far instead of being in another unit. The guys who travel far barely break even at best for drill weekends, other times they are out of pocket a hundred dollars or so. 

It sounds like you want airborne infantry as you have stated the Texas NG and the 82nd. You also state that you are afraid you wont get a deployment in. 

To me this sounds like active duty might suit your adventure itch and your want for airborne and a deployment. With high hopes your wife can find a similar job to the one she has now to where ever you get stationed.


----------



## AWP (Mar 20, 2016)

If you go Guard don't buy into the "one weekend a month" myth. Be prepared to choose Guard vs. career at some point. You may not have to, but be prepared for the discussion. Some employers claim to support the Guard, but they don't. Any "cool" jobs in the Guard are competitive, some are highly competitive. Just because a unit exists doesn't mean a slot is there. Some units can have a several year waiting list. Schools depend on funding and your place on the OML and as a new guy you won't rate beyond MOS and jump school if you are in a unit on jump status. Maybe you're lucky and pick up something, but don't bank on it. Deployments? Same deal.

In other words, the Guard isn't a cut-and-dry process or existence. Go into it with your eyes open. Honestly, if I were in OK I would look up the ANG's MC-12 unit. You'll fly, draw full flight pay (unless something changed jump pay in the Guard is pro-rated...I really hope it changed), and have a much better family and career-friendly life.

@Diamondback 2/2 is a former TX Guard Infantry soldier though not on jump status. He can probably help you on TX ARNG knowledge. He'll be along shortly.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 20, 2016)

1/143 Infantry (Airborne) is a HSLD unit for a Guard unit. They will expect you to be 270+ on your APFT on demand (meaning every drill you better be ready to not only pass it but crush it). They send troops to all your basic cool schools (air assault, pathfinder, jump master, sniper, etc) all leadership positions are V coded meaning if you want to stay in the unit and one day lead a team/squad/platoon, you will have to go and pass the Ranger school. If they invest time and school slot's into you and you fail, your going to get the boot, and probably to a unit you won't wanna be a part of. Most of the upper level leadership is former G143 LRSC guys and SF officers that did their team time but didn't feel like doing the staff side. A lot of the TL's/SL's wear combat Ranger scrolls. In other words, they are hard chargers, who wont fuck around, they run that btn like an active unit, expect their soldiers to perform as good as any active airborne infantry unit and wont jeopardize that units history or good standing for keeping the standards for any soldier. Outside of SF, the SOD's and LRS, they are the most HSLD unit in the Army National Guard...period. I would say they are as good, if not better than, as any Btn in the 82nd, and don't say that disparaging to the airplane gang, but this really is as solid of unit you can get.

If that sounds like a unit you want to be a part of, its better to grow up in a unit like that, than attempt to transfer into it down the road. Start there and you will have good success throughout your career in the Guard. But understand, they aren't going to give you shit, you will earn your place or you will hit the road.

 POC- (512)782-6757


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 20, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> If you go Guard don't buy into the "one weekend a month" myth. Be prepared to choose Guard vs. career at some point. You may not have to, but be prepared for the discussion. Some employers claim to support the Guard, but they don't. Any "cool" jobs in the Guard are competitive, some are highly competitive. Just because a unit exists doesn't mean a slot if there. Some units can have a several year waiting list. Schools depend on funding and your place on the UML and as a new guy you won't rate beyond MOS and jump school if you are in a unit of jump status. Maybe you're lucky and pick up something, but don't bank on it. Deployments? Same deal.
> 
> *In other words, the Guard isn't a cut-and-dry process or existence. Go into it with your eyes open. Honestly, if I were in OK I would look up the ANG's MC-12 unit. You'll fly, draw full flight pay (unless something changed jump pay in the Guard is pro-rated...I really hope it changed), and have a much better family and career-friendly life.*
> 
> @Diamondback 2/2 is a former TX Guard Infantry soldier though not on jump status. He can probably help you on TX ARNG knowledge. He'll be along shortly.



The bold face part.

I asked why Infantry because I was going to suggest the OK ANG, but you probably need to move fast as slots fill quickly.

I nagged my son to transfer units, and the were not taking anymore Aircrew when he finally made the decision to switch.
AF Reserve in OKC has tankers, and enlisted Aircrew slots.

In other words, take a job YOU WANT, not what your dad, grandfather or anyone else did.

You'll be sucking dirt, they already moved on.


----------



## Panzer (Mar 20, 2016)

I want be a ground pounder because that's the only thing I can see myself doing. I'm an adrenalin junkie wanting to push myself being part of a team. 

143rd sounds like it might be the unit for me.

Has anyone ever dealt with the 179th (45thID)?


Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Panzer (Mar 20, 2016)

Talking with Texas recruits while I'm in Oklahoma, trying to figure out how I'm going to get processed ha. They did tell me it's no problem me joining and traveling for the 143rd airborne but they will not pay for my travel expenses to drills. That's okay though I'm not doing it for the money! 

One thing I do wonder is the guard paying for college how would it work since I'm in Oklahoma but will be in the TXAG? Can I go to a school in Oklahoma or does it have to be in Texas? 

Took the asvab scored 84, so I'm guessing I would do my meps and paperwork down here in Ok?


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 21, 2016)

Panzer said:


> Talking with Texas recruits while I'm in Oklahoma, trying to figure out how I'm going to get processed ha. They did tell me it's no problem me joining and traveling for the 143rd airborne but they will not pay for my travel expenses to drills. That's okay though I'm not doing it for the money!
> 
> One thing I do wonder is the guard paying for college how would it work since I'm in Oklahoma but will be in the TXAG? Can I go to a school in Oklahoma or does it have to be in Texas?
> 
> Took the asvab scored 84, so I'm guessing I would do my meps and paperwork down here in Ok?


I would guess a school in Texas, but the Recruiter should have your answer.


----------



## AWP (Mar 21, 2016)

Panzer said:


> Took the asvab scored 84, so I'm guessing I would do my meps and paperwork down here in Ok?



Do you even qualify to be an 11B? The Army uses GT and line scores to determine one's eligibility for every MOS. Doing some reading you need a CO line score around 90 but it doesn't appear your GT score matters there. It will matter if you wanted another MOS, SF, OCS, etc.


----------



## Panzer (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes my GT score was good to go even down the line for SF.


----------



## AWP (Mar 21, 2016)

Panzer said:


> Yes my GT score was good to go even down the line for SF.



What was the 84? If that's your GT score it is NOT good enough for SF.


----------



## Panzer (Mar 21, 2016)

84 was my overal score. I was high enough that I've been offered pretty much any job I want.


----------



## AWP (Mar 21, 2016)

Panzer said:


> 84 was my overal score. I was high enough that I've been offered pretty much any job I want.



Someone's lying to you.

Special Forces - Non-Prior Service Applicants | National Guard

No prior military experience (non-prior service [NPS]):
Must be a male, minimum age 20, no older than 35*
Must be a U.S. citizen (nonwaiverable)
Must be a high school graduate or have a GED certificate with at least 15 college credits; preferably have a college degree
Must not have any drug- or alcohol-related law violations
Must score an absolute minimum of 50 points on the ASVAB with an absolute minimum of 110 (nonwaiverable) in the General Technical (GT) section

Special Forces Candidate Jobs (18X)

*Required ASVAB Score(s)*
General Technical (GT) : 110, Combat (CO) : 100

One additional point: OCS is a 110. I know because I'm an OCS grad.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 21, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> If you go Guard don't buy into the "one weekend a month" myth.



Truer words haven't been spoken.  Mando training, online training, advancement study and prep, MOS study...and once you start in leadership positions, evals, collateral duties, etc. 

Honestly I don't know of a reserve or NG unit in which the "one weekend a month" deal works.  Just the nature of the beast.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 21, 2016)

@Freefalling he is right. You have a general cumulative score and than they can be broken down further.


----------



## AWP (Mar 21, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> @Freefalling he is right. You have a general cumulative score and than they can be broken down further.



I understand that, but we see a lot of guys who think overall and GT are the same thing. As presented he's come up short and it wouldn't be the first time a recruiter lied to someone. We're only as knowledgeable as the information provided.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 21, 2016)

Panzer said:


> Talking with Texas recruits while I'm in Oklahoma, trying to figure out how I'm going to get processed ha. They did tell me it's no problem me joining and traveling for the 143rd airborne



Be happy if you can get a slot with the 36ID at Camp Mabry, then work toward the 143rd.


----------



## Panzer (Mar 21, 2016)

What would I necessarly get out of the 143rd Tx Guard compared to the 179th Ok Guard?

If it is definitely a big difference between these units I'm going to do my best to get in the 143rd and won't mind the drive at all. 

Found out I will receive 4k a year for Federal tuition assistance but will not get state.


----------



## Panzer (Mar 21, 2016)

^ Diamondback pretty much answered my question in the above post just overlooked it!


----------



## digrar (Mar 21, 2016)

8 hours driving every drill, that's fuel, increased servicing, tyres, depreciation on your vehicle, your own time, multiple times a month, 1000/2000 + miles a month, 12000/24000 miles a year.  4 hour drive is going to be a risky endeavour after a drill where you've been flogged, with little rest. Hell of a commitment.

I currently fly in and out to work. It's a 3 hour drive to the airport. I do 8 x 12 hour shifts at the mine, take two 60-90 minute flights, pick up my car at 2030 and get home about 2330. I quite often struggle during the last hour of that drive. I'm doing that rotation twice a month.


----------



## Panzer (Mar 21, 2016)

It's actually 6 hours a way just figured that out...12 hours a drill :/

Might be joining the 179th light infantry now


----------



## Gunz (Mar 23, 2016)

With a little one and trying to get a degree it's good you're focusing on Guard vice Active. Although as others here have told you, the Guard can be demanding. Good luck to you, I hope you get into an infantry unit.

God loves the Infantry.


----------



## Panzer (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank you for the encouraging words.

My practice ASVAB score was 86, but today I got to take the real deal and scored a 70 with a GT of 114.

I'm happy with my score and glad my GT was pretty good. Not bad for not studying!

Talking with a recruiter in TX for the 143rd, they have some spots open in A Company 1/143 Airborne. Very excited, decided to go with this unit after talking with Diamonback who gave me lots of good pointers. 

Thanks to all for the help! Hopefully off to Benning in August. 

God Bless


----------



## 104TN (Mar 24, 2016)

Panzer said:


> Thank you for the encouraging words.
> 
> My practice ASVAB score was 86, but today I got to take the real deal and scored a 70 with a GT of 114.
> 
> ...


Good job and good luck.


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 24, 2016)

Good job.

Sand Hill awaits.  Be able to eat a meal in 90 seconds or less.  No eye fucking.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 24, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Sand Hill awaits. Be able to eat a meal in 90 seconds or less. No eye fucking.



LOL - same thing in the Army?  When the guide is done, you are done?


----------



## policemedic (Mar 25, 2016)

Panzer said:


> I'm happy with my score and glad my GT was pretty good. Not bad for not studying!



I'm glad you're satisfied with your score.  Failing to study for the ASVAB--thinking preparation isn't necessary--is not a practice you want to continue. 

The Infantry will require you to learn many technical skills, several weapons systems, threat identification (the difference between the silhouettes of different planes, for example), battle drills, effective ranges of multiple weapons, and a plethora of additional skills.  It isn't a field for those who don't think they have to prepare and study on their own. 

Good luck to you.  I wish you the best.


----------

